# Rat snake in my chicken coop



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Jun 3, 2016)

as long as I get the eggs after work I'm good. If I leave them in there at night it eats them. Caught him in the act other night. I leave him b. Hoping it will take out few mice. Seems to be leaving my two hens alone.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 3, 2016)

Good catch!


----------



## rip18 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pretty dog-gone cool shot.  Rarely see folks that use some common sense - they just assume that old nasty snake is going to do some real damage...


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 12, 2016)

I had to relocate 3 of them last year from my coop. Nice pic


----------



## oops1 (Jun 12, 2016)

Looks like a big un


----------



## getaff (Jun 12, 2016)

How far do you relocate them?  When I only average 3 eggs a day a snake puts a hurting on my production.


----------

